# Hintergrundmusik



## 2PaCaVeLi (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab da ne Homepage und wollte mal fragen wie ich auf der Seite w w w. g t t c l a n. n e t.m s (ich musste es so schreiben ging net anders einfach ohne leerzeichen schreiben!) wo das Bild ist ein mp3 oder midi abspielen kann...bitte helft mir!

Gruß


----------



## metalux (7. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

 versuchs doch mal hiermit: musicplayer

 mfg Jens


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2005)

Die SUche auf Goggle beantowrtet "fast" alles: http://www.planethtml.de/html/013.shtml


----------



## 2PaCaVeLi (7. Februar 2005)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die SUche auf Goggle beantowrtet "fast" alles: http://www.planethtml.de/html/013.shtml


 Ich hab diesen Code schonmal gehabt aber  net...geht das auch mit .mp3 oder .wav? Nur .mid? THX!


----------



## hela (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo 2PaCaVeLi,


> ...geht das auch mit .mp3 oder .wav? Nur .mid?


 Alle Frage werden auf der verlinkten Seite beantwortet. Bitte alles lesen, so viel ist das wirklich nicht.


----------

